# Bag that will fit 5D3, 24-70 and 70-200?



## DavidUSMC (Dec 23, 2014)

I there, looking for a bag that will hold the following three items. I don't need much more space other than for these items, and would prefer if it was a shoulder slung bag, not a backpack.

Canon 5D Mark III
Canon 24-70mm f/2.8L II
Canon 70-200mm f.2.8L IS II

Thank you in advance.


----------



## YuengLinger (Dec 24, 2014)

Checkout the Lowepro flipsides. You may want something that willl fit some accessories too. Speedlite? Blower? Filters? Extra batteries?

Happy holidays, all!


----------



## Khristo (Dec 24, 2014)

I have one of these:

http://www.thinktankphoto.com/products/retrospective-7-black.aspx

and am very happy with it. Used for when I want to inconspicuously carry camera with lens attached and one or two other lenses. Doesn't look like a camera bag and the best feature is the huge pad on the shoulder strap which makes it very comfortable to carry for long periods. Very good quality all round. There are larger and smaller sizes.

Only criticism would be that there are quite a few pockets inside for carrying bits and pieces and they have flaps at the top of each pocket to secure the contents. These tend to snag a bit on a reversed lens hood when pulling out the lens. Having said that, i wouldn't want to be without the flaps, so just have to be careful when pulling a lens out.


----------



## YuengLinger (Dec 24, 2014)

But is the Retrospective 7 big enough for the 70-200mm 2.8 II?


----------



## tron (Dec 24, 2014)

I think the retrospective 20 is needed for 70-200 2.8


----------



## Khristo (Dec 24, 2014)

I just checked mine and it is actually the 10 rather than the 7. But I do use it to carry exactly the gear you specify, and there is also enough room for an additional small lens (I sometimes carry the 5D3 attached to the 20-70, plus the 70-200, and a Samyang 14mm so I'm covered for most situations.)


----------



## slclick (Dec 24, 2014)

Incase Sling, I have one, it works very well. Nicely thought out with webbed built in pockets, hidden zippered storage.It adjusts nicely, I'm never fiddling with the straps or being uncomfortable.


----------



## bob (Dec 24, 2014)

How about Think tank urban disguise 70 pro v2.0... planning to get it for same gear...


----------



## JPAZ (Dec 24, 2014)

YuengLinger said:


> But is the Retrospective 7 big enough for the 70-200mm 2.8 II?



I have a Retrospective 7. My usual load is a 5diii with either the 24-105 or the 24-70 mk ii attached, a 70-200 f/4 is and a third lens, usually the 17-40. But, I have carried the 70-200 f/2.8 ii instead of the f/4. It works but is just a bit crowded. Since you only want to carry the camera and the 2 lenses, it should be OK. This is my favorite bag.


----------



## raptor3x (Dec 24, 2014)

I use the Ona Brixton and it will fit that combination quite comfortably. I have the dark leather version and it's a fantastic bag although a bit expensive.


----------



## lion rock (Dec 24, 2014)

I have InCase slings. Like it a lot. 
Travelled to Vietnam with me carrying 5DIII, 24-70_2.8II (mounted), 70-200_2.8II (separate), Canon 2X-II, and Canon GPS, plus memory cards, reader, batteries. The iPad fitted very tightly with every thing.
I like it so much, I have three of them.
I also have InCase Ari Marcopoulos. Now, I am not fond of it.
-r





slclick said:


> Incase Sling, I have one, it works very well. Nicely thought out with webbed built in pockets, hidden zippered storage.It adjusts nicely, I'm never fiddling with the straps or being uncomfortable.


----------

